# Blueberry wine/melomel



## LawMonkey (Jul 27, 2007)

If I can get out to the farm market tomorrow, I'm considering making a blueberry wine (or melomel, I suppose, as I'll be using honey rather than sugar) tomorrow. The current plan is follow the recipe from Terry Garey's book, scaled up for 3 gallons. Anyone ever tried this recipe? Any other recommendations?


----------



## Kevinski324 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Some recipes for you..*

Hello. In my wine making experience, it has been my personal goal to make all different types of wine, and so I have done alot of internet research on winemaking and good recipes to use.. A site I found useful was : http://www.honeycreek.us/recipe.htm

I hope you find what you're looking for on the site, and don't be afraid to tweek the recipe a bit.. 

Kevin


----------

